# Signature moves/ combinations?



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Some folks I've found have certain habits or even "Signatures" in building/ playing their armies.

Like in my case, Space Marine Scouts are simply a Sniper Weapon carrying unit. If I take 6 they all have sniper rifles, if I take 8...they all have sniper rifles. On my lists they fill no other purpose. They infiltrate and set up a good spot to snipe away.

I always take a Librarian. Maybe it's a Blood raven-thing, but there is ALWAYS a librarian in the list.

For Tau, I ALWAYS use a lot of shield drones.



What about you guys?
Are there any axioms in your list development?


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

I always go for a quirky list it seems. I can't build just a vanilla generic list. I also have to personalize it as much as possible (codex shoulder pad markings, FW doors for vehicles, codex color schemes for chapters and such.) I also try not to be "that guy". Someone at my last game commented that I needed less ranged weaponry in my World Eaters list, but I need balance and so far its worked very well, I can't just do the typical Demon Prince with Glaive tooled up, blah blah blah.. 

I also tend to build lists with underplayed units. My favorite army I've ever built was a necron army dedicated to what you would find on a Tomb World. It had a Destroyer Lord converted from a Tomb Spyder, 3 Squads of Warriors, Flayed Ones, 30 Scarab Swarms, and 8 Tomb Spyders. I miss that army....


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

I've found that for the most part, in every single list I've ever made, something deep strikes. 

Also, I've never made an Eldar list without Scorpions. Just won't happen.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I always take Long Fangs in my army. My scouts are a must also, but I do change their weapon fits. I am also a fan of using 4 trop choices.


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Another very, very important thing in my Eldar lists is that you will _*never*_ see me field Guardians. Ever. 


A trademark move you'll see me pull all the time when I'm fielding them is a four man Farseer + warlock squad mounted in a Falcon. Mobile death. Don't use it so much any more though, since the Farseer got nerfed.


----------



## Tok (Jan 24, 2007)

My Space Marine chapter is themed around dragons, so I always take Assault Squads (usually 1 to 3, although I could have 6 because of my chapter trait) and one or two Land Speeders.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

16 Skar Boyz with burnas and a Big Mek with KFF and grot riggers mounted in a battlewagon with 5 bolt on big shootas. This combination appears in every version of every ork list I've created at 1500 points or more. It makes me giddy just talking about how great it is. :mrgreen:


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

I've had a bunch of them over the years;

- chaos dreadnought, I never gone without one. Eventhough they usually don't last that long.

- Ork Big Mek

- Wolf Guard commanders for every last one of my space wolf squads, even the long fangs :lol:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Troops and Buckets of them, quite often all six slots.
I am a great advocate of bodies on the ground.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

When i play my DE, i always use my Talos. 

Never has it failed me.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Viscount Vash said:


> Troops and Buckets of them, quite often all six slots.
> I am a great advocate of bodies on the ground.


Makes two of us Vash. When I first started 40K I was all about wargear but once I saw the difference that more bodies makes, instant convert. My current favourite thing to do is taking Infiltrating troops. In my Chaos list, ALL my troop marines have it and will do so as long as the rule remains the same.


----------



## TYRANIDS (Dec 31, 2006)

when i play my IW i always have infiltrating marines and havocs and stuff if it can take infiltrateit will have it it gives you the advantage of seeing you opponents deployment+other purposes

with my nids i always take hormogaunts and warriors+rippers with leaping


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Cant really say havent been playin too long and havent gotten to try out alot of things to find something i really like, but so far ive been tryin to stick my oblit in just about all of my army lists


----------



## PadreJim (Dec 19, 2006)

I always have a Hellhound in my army, and at least one Chimera. That and I almost always infiltrate my Guard. I like to keep far more mobile than any Guard army has the right to be.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I usually try to play well balanced armies because I like having lots of different models.

I always like to deploy using denied flank as most opponents evenly spread out their forces.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

denied flank?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I usually use multiple identical units, probably some symmetry hang up.

I haven't done a vehicle in any of my last four armies. I just hate painting them. I have painted a pred for my Alpha Legion but I won't use it because I dont like the paint job.

I will never copy an army regardless of its success.

Multiple troop choices.


----------



## anathema (Jan 24, 2007)

Its all about the mobility for me, I've been going for more and more mobility for my Eldar as time has progressed. The only static units I use now are Pathfinders. Everything else is either transported or can move at least 12".
Signature move? The 'turn of death!', where after manouvreing about for 2-3 turns not killing much I unleash everything in a (hopefully) devestating display of firepower and combat killage.


----------



## blessed knight (Feb 27, 2007)

2 Vindicators, no predators in my marine lists.

Gotta love the big bang.  

I'm also a fan of zero vehicles. fielding half a battle company is quite nice.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Hmmm, with my BA's they tend to be very shooty with multipe Annihilators backed up with tornado's and Las/plas squads. Add In the Chappy/DC combo and my trusty Librarian they tend to be fast hard hitting and very shooty!
Nicely balanced really. :wink:


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

As to a specific manuver, I am fond of a strong flank attack that wheels through the enemy's deployment zone, sweeping up his army one half at a time.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Elchimpster said:


> denied flank?


Denied flank is a deployment tactic. You set up your army only using half of your deployment zone. Basically you set up heavy on one side. Your opponent uses all of their deployment zone and spreads their forces out evenly across the board. Because you are heavy on one side you can hit 50% of their army with 75% to 100% of yours. By the time their other half gets to you, it will be the end of the game and your force will be stronger. 

Wikipedia it and you'll see what I mean. I love the tactic.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks man. I'm going to give that a shot!


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

It only works against slow armies or armies with limited ranges. Otherwise you exhaust your momentum to destroy the one half, and the second smashes you.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Correct. It also works on foot slogging horde armies.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

And static shooting Armies if the terrian blocks of line of sight for the other half of your opponents force.


----------



## mattjgilbert (Feb 28, 2007)

Of course, the tactic works best and is the most suprising to your opponent when you are using hidden set-up 

For my Necrons.... I never take a res orb!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I always try to use refused flank.

Even if you don't get hidden setup it can still be achieved. Try to place all your static units on one flank and all your fast stuff on the other. At the start of the game move your fast stuff onto the same flank as the slow stuff and try to roll em up. Another way is to use lots of infiltrators, this is my plan for my all infantry Alpha Legion.

Doesn't always work of course. But worth bearing in mind.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

That plan doesn't work at all, since it becomes obvious rather quickly what you're doing, unless you're a master psychologist and your opponent is a git. You have to be able to use either side, no matter your deployment, or you'll just weaken your own deployment.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

uberschveinen said:


> That plan doesn't work at all, since it becomes obvious rather quickly what you're doing, unless you're a master psychologist and your opponent is a git. You have to be able to use either side, no matter your deployment, or you'll just weaken your own deployment.


Sure it does. I often load one side with a specific type of troop so I can have one side push hard while the other holds their ground. (and it frequently works) Besides, deployment only means so much when we use dice to resolve the conflicts.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

That isn't Denied Flank, though, that's just putting the right things in the right place, which is a different and just as useful strategy.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

> That isn't Denied Flank, though, that's just putting the right things in the right place, which is a different and just as useful strategy.


Its the most useful strategy!

Denied Flank is getting close to nedding its own thread.

Now what was the original question?  

Oh yes! With my Alpha legion shed loads of Infitraters and the same with Cultists.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

I feel that deployment stands for quite a bit, though it is only one round of the game. Someone can deploy fantastically and then fail to capitalize by rushing their movement. While dice rolls can affect the game in a powerful way, I feel that it is secondary to strategy and tactics. Denied Flank (or strong flank as I tend to call it) relies on your ability to move effectively and have a soild grasp on target priority for it to work. 

What's more, denied flank without hidden set up or a large number of infiltraitors can work against you if your opponent is level headed enough to trick you with his own deployment. I'll happily deploy throughout my deployment zone and allow my enemy to form his denied flank, then rush 7 mega-armoed orks, a battlewagon with 16 skar boyz into his teeth while I roll up his weak flank with the rest of my army, boxing him into just a quarter of the table where my basilisk can rain death on his tightly packed troops. 

I love denied flank, but it can fail against an enemy with range and or mobility, as has been stated.


----------

